# Circuito multiplicador de 2 bits



## carlosC (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola amigos tengo este proyecto y espero alguien de ustedes sea tan amable de echarme la mano..Ésta es la redaccion del trabajo::

 Diseñar e implementar un circuito multiplicador de 2 numeros de 2 bits cada uno y representar su salida en decimal por medio de un display..aaa y no esta permitido usar decodificadores solo debe de ser con and,or,nand,etc,etc,etc.

Hojala alguien pueda ayudarme de antemano gracias.


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Por ahi se empieza  
Lo demás te lo debo  ops:


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

MULTIPLICACION DE 2 BINARIOS 

………...........…….……A1 A0
Por .……........…….…B1 B0 
……............……--------------------

Result.......…..R2 R1 R0

Asi es la multiplicación de 2 binarios 

Ahora si uno se quedo sin crucigramas trata de ver que se puede hacer sin hacerle caso a todos los logicos que nos enseñan cuadritos y diagramas.

Resolucion :

………….............………..A1 A0 <<<<<si B0 = 1 
mas…….......…..…A1 A0 <<<<< si B1 = 1 
………..…........…-----------------
Result…......……..R2 R1 R0


Se convirtió en una suma, pero hay que acomodar cosas y es “según” …….parece lio ¿?

Veamos ahora que tenemos algo mas facil o claro o no se que :

R0 = A0 si B0= 1 (sino es cero) …………

Eso no tiene cara de ser A0 AND B0 ¿?

Esa pinto facil por que en la suma debajo de A0 no hay nada ….veamos como sigue.


R1 = A1 + A0 …………suma , no OR…….suma 
Como era eso de las sumas ¿?
Tengo un resultado y un acarreo.

Ahh.ahh.un acarreo que me lo olvide mas arriba.




Carry … C3…C2
………….......………..A1 A0 <<<<<si B0 = 1 
mas…….…..…A1 A0 <<<<< si B1 = 1 
………..……-----------------
Result………..R2 R1 R0




vamos de nuevo a lo que estabamos :
R1 = A1 + A0
Pero casi me olvido, eso es según como sea B ……ahg……..por algo hicieron las tablas y sistemas, pero supongo que luego de recorrer este camino, veamos. A ver que sale:

R1 = (A1 AND B0) + ( A0 AND B1) (no olviden lo puesto en azul) 

Analizo solo la suma:
Si uno es 1 y el otro es 0 es facil >>>>>>> R = 1 .
Si ambos son 1 el resultado es 0 pero acarrea .
Si ambos son cero el resultado es cero y no acarrea-
Haciendo la tabla se ve , pero mirando y pensando tambien .

Asi que si son distintos R=1 
.eso no pinta ser una EXOR ¿?.......creo que si .

R1 = (A1 AND B0) exor ( A0 AND B1) 


Y el acarreo ¿?

Solo es 1 si ambos son 1 …eso es una AND , o no ¿?

Asi que C2 = (A1 AND B0) and ( A0 AND B1) 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++n 

Ahora viene R2 = C2 + A1 
Aca solo esta el condicional en azul para A1



Ya lo vimos R2 = C2 EXOR (A1 AND B1) 
Y el acarreo R3 = C3 = C2 AND (A1 AND B1)………Ya toda esta fue una copia de la anterior.

Mejor la tabla en un PIC y a la mierda, se volvio complicado esto de querer crear algoritmos .
Pense que quedaria mas facil ………

Recien releo que lo que queria era que el resultado salga en digitos de 7 segmentos..............no, sigo soñando que las cosas se simpifican, pero que lo analice quien lo tiene de tarea eso, despues se preguntan los profesores por que los pibes luego de estudiar esto con las tareas que les dan se terminan metiendo de medicos, milicos o cualquier cosa que no tenga electronica.................

bueno, yo queria ver como era lo de multiplicar 2 binarios.........ya me distraje un poco.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola mira no se si te funcione pero aqui esta la expresión simplificada
F=(~C*~D)+(~B*~C)+(~A*C)+(A*B*D)

AQUI TE DEJO EL CIRCUITO CON COMPUERTAS BÁSICAS

Las entradas A y B representan el primer número de 2 bits y las entradas C y D el segundo número

Espero que te ayude (~) representa las variables negadas por lo que (~B)= B negada


----------

